# Conciones de praecipvis sanctorvm festis, a festo beatissim a: maria magdalene



## Arevee

I am trying to find the english translation to the title of this book


----------



## DDT

I am trying to find a place for threads not respecting #2 in WR rules... Meanwhile I am moving this thread to the "Other Languages" forum for that's Latin, not Italian

DDT


----------



## Arevee

thank you, I appreciate the help.


----------



## V52

Arevee said:
			
		

> thank you, I appreciate the help.


Hi Arevee
your question is not difficult to answer , but  the sentence it's not correct in writing , can you check the spelling please? 
I doubt "festo" and "Magdalene" are spelled in the right way ..
Anyway  it should be
"Debates about most important  feasts  of saints, reguarding in particular the feast of  Blessed "Mary Magdalene" 
Vitt52


----------



## Arevee

Thank you Vittorio, but I copied it directly from the title page. Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## remosfan

I did some searching and I think the title is

"Conciones de praecipvis sanctorvm festis, a festo beatissimae Mariae Magdalenae"

And I would hesitantly translate this as

"Sermons about the chief feasts of the saints, from the feast of the most blessed Mary Magdalene"

My biggest problem is the word "a", which I've translated "from", but I have very little idea if that's right. The rest's got to be pretty close.


----------



## V52

Hi Remosfan
I'll check for "festo"  , I  interpreted  it as "a festa " (ablative)  . Later I'll write again.
Vitt52


			
				remosfan said:
			
		

> I did some searching and I think the title is
> 
> "Conciones de praecipvis sanctorvm festis, a festo beatissimae Mariae Magdalenae"
> 
> And I would hesitantly translate this as
> 
> "Sermons about the chief feasts of the saints, from the feast of the most blessed Mary Magdalene"
> 
> My biggest problem is the word "a", which I've translated "from", but I have very little idea if that's right. The rest's got to be pretty close.


----------



## Arevee

Thank you both, I recently recieved these books from my Grandmother. I don't speak or read Italian or Latin , being born second generation in the states, our major concern was to fit in and learn English as our native language. I really appreciate the help and look forward to continued conversations. Thank you both!

                                                              Arevee


----------



## Arevee

The second book that I am looking to translate the title is:   sospiri  profondi  dell'anima  contemplativa


----------



## remosfan

Hi Arevee, I'm more than happy to try and help you out. Your second book is Italian, and so I can't help you out there.


----------



## Arevee

Thank you sir, I appreciate all the help that you have given me.


----------



## remosfan

Hi Vittorio52,

I took "festo" to be the ablative of "festum", but it's this "a" that is still troubling me. Hopefully you can clear that up.


----------



## V52

Hi Remosfan, I can't find my Latin dictionary, can you help  me with the meaning of Festum-a-um?   I'll be pleased
Grazie 
Vitt52


			
				remosfan said:
			
		

> Hi Vittorio52,
> 
> I took "festo" to be the ablative of "festum", but it's this "a" that is still troubling me. Hopefully you can clear that up.


----------



## Whodunit

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Hi Remosfan, I can't find my Latin dictionary, can you help  me with the meaning of Festum-a-um?   I'll be pleased
> Grazie
> Vitt52



"festum" means feats or celebration. BTW, "a festo" fits together, consider this:

a/ab = from/on/at (requiring ablative)
festum = celebration/feast/party (neuter, ablative: festo)

Where's the problem then?


----------



## V52

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "festum" means feats or celebration. BTW, "a festo" fits together, consider this:
> 
> a/ab = from/on/at (requiring ablative)
> festum = celebration/feast/party (neuter, ablative: festo)
> 
> Where's the problem then?



Hi Whodunit
The problem for me is I don't  understand what is the corresponding  complement  in this case for  "a festo  beatissima" ..(mumble mumble...)
Vitt52


----------



## Whodunit

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Hi Whodunit
> The problem for me is I don't  understand what is the corresponding  complement  in this case for  "a festo  beatissima" ..(mumble mumble...)
> Vitt52



"a festo beatissima" doesn't mean anything. The complements are "a festo" and "beamissimae Maria Magdalenae":

a festo = at (from doesn't make sense, does it?) the feast
beamissimae Mariae Magdalenae = of Maria Magdalene

===

a festo beamissima Mariae Magdalenae = at the feast of the most blessed Mary Magdalene

What's your confusion? BTW, "festo" and "beamissimae" wouldn't fit together, because festo is ablative neuter and beamissimae is genitive feminine.


----------



## la grive solitaire

I had a feeling that part of the title was missing--this should help.  

31. 	Conciones de Praecipuis Sanctorum Festis, a Festo Beatissimae Mariae Magdalenae, *usque ad finem anni*. 
Granatensi, R. P. F. Ludovico 

Published in 1585. In good condition, bound in original vellum, discolouration and wear to cover, binding is good and secure with no splits, pages and text are in very good condition with some marking, no wormholes or foxing, 554 pages. Contact us for more pictures or information. *Title translates as follows: 'Sermons for principal festival days of the saints from the festival of Mary Magdalene to the end of the (ecclesiastical) year (all saints day).' *The author was a professor of theology and a Dominican monk. The title R. P. F is not initials but something along the lines of reverend father/brother. Two verses from Psalms are quoted on the title page. The publisher is not identified, the bottom of the title page states where the book is for sale in Paris. In addition to sermons as stated, some 'general purpose' sermons are presented at the end of the book, applicable to 'all martyrs' and so on . Full-Leather. Good. 12 mo - over 6¾" - 7¾" tall.  (from the website: biblio*.*)

Link to further info about the book


----------



## V52

Now it's clear! 
In the object we read "beatissima" , and it is "beatissimae" (genitive) so my first translation wasn't right, the rest "usque ad " ect.. makes it clear. 
Vitt52


----------



## Whodunit

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> *Title translates as follows: 'Sermons for principal festival days of the saints from the festival of Mary Magdalene to the end of the (ecclesiastical) year (all saints day).' *



But "beatissima(e)" isn't translated there.


----------



## remosfan

la grive solitaire said:
			
		

> *Title translates as follows: 'Sermons for principal festival days of the saints from the festival of Mary Magdalene to the end of the (ecclesiastical) year (all saints day).'*


*

*Thank you. I'm very proud of myself for getting the first part fairly close, and the usque makes the meaning of the a clear too.



			
				whodunit said:
			
		

> But "beatissima(e)" isn't translated there.



It means "most blessed", so "festival of the most blessed Mary Magdalene." But iirc it's a title used in the Catholic Church for certain saints, and maybe an English translator might not feel obliged to include it.


----------



## V52

Dear Arevee
I'm sorry, next time I'll not follow my enthusiasm. If  the object will be not spelled in the right way, like in this case, or corrected, or if  the context will not help me. I shall not asnwer.
Vitt52


----------



## Arevee

Vittorio, this seems to have caused some problems. I'm sorry that I missed the rest of the title, vfque ad finem anni.


----------



## Arevee

Thank you everybody for all your help! It was greatly appreciated.


----------



## remosfan

Hi Arevee, I have a question about the style of letters on your book. Would you say they are very different than normal? I notice that it has "v" where a more modern edition would probably use "u", and you wrote "f" for "s" in "usque". Could you tell us how old your book is?


----------



## Arevee

That is a good question, It is bound in paper that I have never seen before, it has string on the binding, and to me it looks very old. The title is handwritten in old ink on the spine of the book. There are also notations in the margins on different pages. I now have the title, so maybe now I can research it's history.


----------



## remosfan

That sounds like quite the find. It's history is probably an interesting one. And the title's being handwritten explains a lot, especially if it's old. They used to write pretty strangely back in the day.


----------

